# Found a banded racing pigeon with broken wing



## Cookie (Aug 4, 2005)

I have found a banded racing pigeon with a broken wing and need a little advice. I did locate the owner, by the band, which was incredible easy, it took under 5 minutes on the computer and I had the owners number. I was amazed. Anyway, it seems the poor thing is mine, so I need some good advice.

It is an adult pigeon, grey with lavender and green. When she/he found me she was bleeding very very badly (constant dripping) and you could tell the wing was broken. I walked right up to her and she let me pick her up. I put her in a small bird cage to confine her movement and gave her food and water. 

We have taped her wing up so she cant move it so I guess that will do. 

Here are my concerns:

How long does it take to heal?
How do I know when she's ready to go?
Will she go back to her "banding owner"?
What temperature should we keep her in? During the day I put her outside so she can hear the other birds, but I'm too concerned about her safety to leave her out at night. But, we keep our house pretty cold so I dont want her to get to cold either. I have been keeping her (at night) in the laundry room with a cover over her. I think I am overthinking this whole thing  
My biggest concern....How much should she be eating and drinking?


As you can probably tell I have already falled in love (as well as my 3 children) with this lovely, friendly pigeon. Thanks for any advice you can give me.

Robin


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Robin and Welcome to Pigeontalk

Sorry to hear that you needed to find us under less than ideal circumstances with this injured racing homer. Were you able to talk to the owner himself? Was he not interested in reclaiming his bird?

It sounds like you're providing good care for this pigeon. Where did you find the intructions to wrap the wing? My concern is that the wing could be badly fractured or in a difficult spot. If the wing doesn't heal correctly, this bird may never fly again. 

I'm not an expert on broken bones and how to treat them but for now, you've done very well. Hopefully another member will be on to advise you further on the wing itself. Are you in a position to take this pigeon to an avian vet to get it looked at? This would be ideal because then they could assess exactly where the break is and how severe.

The bird does need warmth given the nature of it's injury. Do you have a heating pad to place under him while he's in your house? This can be set on low and covered with an old towel and would provide heat that he needs right now. 

He should eat when and as much as he needs, so just provide a bowl of seeds each day and a heavy untippable dish of water for him, fresh each day or as needed.

Let us know


----------



## Cookie (Aug 4, 2005)

Brad, thanks for the response.

I found the instructions on setting the wing on duckpolice.com. You can tell the wind is broken because the bone was protruding out and rubbing against the breast making another wound.

The owner does not want him back. I'm not familiar with racing pigeons (or any pigeons at that) but I guess, he will never be a "good racer" with having this injury, so basically he will have a longer life with our family, or on his own. Sad, I thought, but true.

Just so you know I have already put a heating pad under her!! thanks for that.

I have not heard the bird coo or anything,, is this normal. I'm patiently waiting that cute pigeon sound!!

In the morning we will be seeking an avian vet,, wish me luck.
R


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Again Robin, 

Yes, ok...the duckpolice site gives some pretty good information, very good. It really does sound like you've got things well under control and have done and are doing all you can for the pigeon at this time. 

It's unlikely he will be making any coo-ing sounds for awhile anyway. The bird is in strange surroundings, he's injured/likely in pain and has nothing really to coo about at the moment.

Good luck with this pigeon at the vets office today and if you need any assistance from any of us, we're here.


----------

